# diagnostic radiologist



## jeffreyfrog (Jul 29, 2009)

The succes of an diagnostic procedure is in the hand of the radiologist. If you are to undergo such procedure, you must be very sure that your radiologist is trustworthy and professional.I had this very terrible experience with a radiologist. He claim that he is a licensed radiologist, but on the other hand, he is not. I underwent lots of diagnostic procedure. I thought there is something wrong with me but all he want is to earn lots of money everytime I undergo a procedure. I spend a lot and at the end I found out that he's fake. So guys, beware! next time be sure that your doctor or radiologist is licensed.If you want to know if your radiologist is licensed, vsit the site below. This comprises list of LICENSED radiologist:diagnostic radiologist


----------

